# Bam Bam is here!!!



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Blossom had her first kid this evening. She is a wonderful mother, we are so proud of her. Bam Bam is a :kidblue:.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cuuuuuuute! Congratulations on a successful kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!! Very cute


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Very Cute...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my he is CUUUUTE!!!!  congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Very cute! Love the name


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bam Bam in his sweater


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures, I love looking at all the babies! Too Cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Love the name and the sweater too.


----------

